# Magic Stick 4 cam



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

so im ordering a cam on friday... not entirely sure WHICH one i want in my m6 ls2. iv been looking and i think i wanna go big... i dont give a crap about gas milage since i work where i live... i just wanna go fast ha.. i was looking into Texas Speed because a friend of mine has a cammed LS1 camaro and he swears by them... im thinking i want the Magic Stick 4 but i want to know what others have heard about it... any one heard about the numbers it puts down with a tune c/a and cat back??

heres a link to the came... i assume the power they predict is for a ls1 since they put that with the camaro as well
http://www.texas-speed.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=666&catid=44


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That things got a pretty heafty lift to it. I would definatly beef up the rest of the valvetrain durring your install.


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

o well yea.. im getting double valve springs with .660 lift titatium retainers harden pushrods


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeez, you posted this on every forum you could find! Hope you found your answer.


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

haha how many did you hit?


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

ToddO said:


> Jeez, you posted this on every forum you could find! Hope you found your answer.


haha ive seen it on 3 different sites lol


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that. The man's tryin' to find answers. That's part of what forum communities are for.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*cam*



saltine said:


> o well yea.. im getting double valve springs with .660 lift titatium retainers harden pushrods


ill need a little more then that if you put a .660 cam in your car. 

I have a Comp custom grind 648/650 lift and went with 928 springs and hardened push rods along with roller rockers and new lifters .. Your profile says your car is stock. If it is stock do yourself a big favor, if you must have a cam . don't go over a 550 lift. The bigger cam will distroy your car, you will have no bottom end at all. you need full headers and cat back before you do a cam. One more thing to look at is how many miles do you have on your car. If you have over 30,000 and want to add a big cam. Plan on investing some money on cam bearings and a new valve train. it does not make much sense to add one NEW major componet to your car when the rest of them have a lot of miles on it


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

:agree


----------



## cybernco (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you ever had a cam that was so big that it just wasn't streetable? One that you HAD to rev up just to take off? One that made it just hell to maintain the low RPM's required by a parking lot or heavy traffic? Be careful of what you ask for.

I agree stay away from the huge cams unless you're building your car specifically for the drag strip.

I used a Comp Cams XR-275HR cam in my LS2 and it was awesome.
222 / 224 duration and .566 .568" lift on 112° LSA.


----------

